# Sometimes



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

i go to the high channel. i bypass the pedal i run straight thru the marshall. i turn all the knobs all the way up. i put my guitar volume all the way up. i only use the main volume control. then i sit right in front of it. i turn it up until i get feed back then bum pit down a half click. then i just sit and play the E string with a pick and my palm for hours. i'm getting pretty fast at it. i can rock out some cool rhythms here. i go out to have a smoke and 2 hours pass before i realize what i'm doing. it feels good to just pound it all out. i ALWAYS walk away smiling.


----------



## dog (Jul 29, 2007)

do you like slash,g,n,r?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

dog said:


> do you like slash,g,n,r?



i've heard of him. lol


----------



## dog (Jul 29, 2007)

he no,s how to smoke and play i love rock, nice amp


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

interesting...post some sound clips of your jammin?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

If you have a really long chord you can play mine...it's bigger..and louder...lol

You would have a ton of fun in my basement...I got lots of toys


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> interesting...post some sound clips of your jammin?



how do i go about doing that? i'm interested.


----------



## Sabud (Jul 31, 2007)

i assume u would need a micraphone to record onto the computer or a video and then black out the video or just take a video of the amp with audio and show it to us.

Slash from Guns n' Roses is awesome hes a great player and a awesome smoker. i want his hat so bad. if i had his hat and his jacket id get up on stage and dominate.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 31, 2007)

try this sometime for a good metallica-ish crunch...

put the high all the way up, the mid all the way down, and the low all the way up. full overdrive, half contour, half reverb. crank the volume, switch your selector all the way forward, turn all knobs on the ax fully clockwise.....


and rok. and rol.


----------



## Sabud (Jul 31, 2007)

lol and then you can politely call KP and ask if he can pay for your ear surgery so you can have your hearing back


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

hmm... not working for me...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> hmm... not working for me...



i'm trying to load a link but it keeps going "INSIDE" my photobucket account. 



ok, this is the first set of chords i learned and put together. don't laugh. if this works i will do more. some loud shit for KP. 
YouTube - just some chords


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

took me an hour to figure out how to load that.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

works!

... i didnt' know you were just learnin chords... got that chord chart poster??
e
every guitarist should have it..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> works!
> 
> ... i didnt' know you were just learnin chords... got that chord chart poster??
> e
> every guitarist should have it..



i started last year by learning about 20 - 25 chords. i said, "cool, time to learn some songs". went and bought metallica and black sabbath. opened the books, it's all single picked notes for the most part. all those chords i beat myself into learning....... haven't used any yet. lol. taught me good finger control though. i've already forgotten most of them.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

my settings... high is like at 7.. .mid at 5 and bass at 6... maybe a little more high if you feel like brightening it up a bit... full on distortion and make it really loud... maybe just a bit of reverb to fill it out...


punk rock mo;fuckers


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i started last year by learning about 20 - 25 chords. i said, "cool, time to learn some songs". went and bought metallica and black sabbath. opened the books, it's all single picked notes for the most part. all those chords i beat myself into learning....... haven't used any yet. lol. taught me good finger control though. i've already forgotten most of them.


tsk tsk... keep yourself well rounded... learn your basic major and minor chords, maybe smoe 7ths, and then look up 16 bar blues and blues guitar theory (like the 1,4,5 chord progressions...)

blues will give you a very versitile guitar playing ability!

=]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> tsk tsk... keep yourself well rounded... learn your basic major and minor chords, maybe smoe 7ths, and then look up 16 bar blues and blues guitar theory (like the 1,4,5 chord progressions...)
> 
> blues will give you a very versitile guitar playing ability!
> 
> =]




did the majors, did the minors, did the 7ths. far as i got. i've only been playing 9 months.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

i applaude you then... i only knew basic power chords (punk rock, sheesh, lol) for like two years... then i took a class, learned the blues... and have since been able to figure out and play anything i feel... suits me for my style of music... mostly folk, and hardcore punk rock (lol, a bit different genres...)


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah I just learned from guitar magizines. Alot of tabs early on. and the blues stuff ,great to learn


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

haha...for metal...you dont need any chords except the power chord really. And yea that link worked FDD. and ya KP those settings rule, scooped mids give this chunky tone without having the pedals.....Metallica fucking ruled back in their day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

i'm loading more but it takes awhile. it's really sloppy so you can laugh at the next one. i get nervous and fuck-up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> try this sometime for a good metallica-ish crunch...
> 
> put the high all the way up, the mid all the way down, and the low all the way up. full overdrive, half contour, half reverb. crank the volume, switch your selector all the way forward, turn all knobs on the ax fully clockwise.....
> 
> ...



you are on the wrong amp my friend. or i just don't understand.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

FDD , KP is referring to what is called scooping the mids. All you do is crank up your bass and treble and turn down(scoop) the mids. Also dont forget to turn up your overdrive/distortion. U should be able to do this on your amp configurations.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

ok i just looked at your amp....is your boost channel your distorted chan? and normal clean? whatever chann your playing with distortion turn your mids all the way down and see how that sounds...


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 31, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> FDD , KP is referring to what is called scooping the mids. All you do is crank up your bass and treble and turn down(scoop) the mids. Also dont forget to turn up your overdrive/distortion. U should be able to do this on your amp configurations.


wow, you read my mind.... how did you do that?!?!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 31, 2007)

uh oh.
Live from your computer screen the fdd show.

More more


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah the mid range can add or take away a huge amount of tone. Metallica scoops the mids for sure. hey fdd I know you know how to play leads, do you know your scales? Major and minor scales are key to starting to understand chord theory. It makes it easier to jam with people too. Check out some online sites on theory. It's amazing how things start to fall into place once you get an idea of some basic theory. For instance if someone is in Cmaj you would know what chords fit and which ones really don't, you would also know that you could play the relative minor to Cmaj is Amin. It may sound confusing but it really isn't. Have you ever seen those roman numerals, some are capitalized and some aren't?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Yeah the mid range can add or take away a huge amount of tone. Metallica scoops the mids for sure. hey fdd I know you know how to play leads, do you know your scales? Major and minor scales are key to starting to understand chord theory. It makes it easier to jam with people too. Check out some online sites on theory. It's amazing how things start to fall into place once you get an idea of some basic theory. For instance if someone is in Cmaj you would know what chords fit and which ones really don't, you would also know that you could play the relative minor to Cmaj is Amin. It may sound confusing but it really isn't. Have you ever seen those roman numerals, some are capitalized and some aren't?



i got thru my majors and minors then haven't gotten back yet. i need to take the winter off. i'm ready for the next level.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL...where are those darn links of you jammin? haha dont be nervous bro...just fucking let it rip from the heart man. Im not judging...itd be wrong of me too..i suck haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> LOL...where are those darn links of you jammin? haha dont be nervous bro...just fucking let it rip from the heart man. Im not judging...itd be wrong of me too..i suck haha




it take forever to load. even on my high speed. then it has to process(?). it's coming.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

this is NO warm-up. i just sat down and hit rec. i can usually play thru it all smoothly. go ahead and laugh now. YouTube - laugh at this


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

lol


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

HELL YEA! lettin er rip! yea you definitely got the right hand picking speed going! did you try it with the adjustments to your amp yet? also i heard you doing some palm mutes...do more of those haha...they are your best friend...think Metallica's "disposable heros" ....other than that sounding good man...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

i am only kidding of course...


i like the little break down at the end... lol


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

haha ....for some reason as soon as the clip started it almost had me thinking he was about to play white zombie haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

like i said that was slooooooopy.

here's some scales. YouTube - scales


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

my friend FDD we should jam the blues and get stoned some day =)


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

now that was some easy listenin... hehe


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

when y ou gonna start with the arpeggios? heh


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> when y ou gonna start with the arpeggios? heh


lots of arpeggios in metallica. Fdd you should start off with something besides Metallica if you wanna learn better rhythm, start slow. Hetfield is an insane rhythm player, scary thing is he uses mostly downstrokes. The Sabbath book is probably better for now. Then go back to the Metallica, they have some crazy time signatures and serious tempos...please tell me you didn't start with And Justice For All, talk about some serious technical work, and time signature switches in the middle of songs. I've been playing 14 years and that is some seriously hard stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> lots of arpeggios in metallica. Fdd you should start off with something besides Metallica if you wanna learn better rhythm, start slow. Hetfield is an insane rhythm player, scary thing is he uses mostly downstrokes. The Sabbath book is probably better for now. Then go back to the Metallica, they have some crazy time signatures and serious tempos...please tell me you didn't start with And Justice For All, talk about some serious technical work, and time signature switches in the middle of songs. I've been playing 14 years and that is some seriously hard stuff.



i'm working on NIB.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool that's a nice one. I love playing Sabbath it's so simple but effective. That guitar looks pretty nice by the way.

I know I keep harping on this but you should find a drummer and bassist to jam with. Do that for two hours once a week and I guarantee you that you will become so much better in a short time. You'll learn more in those first two hours than you have learned. It's also very hard to learn rhythm without some drums that will get you nice and steady. You must know someone who plays and likes to get high?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Cool that's a nice one. I love playing Sabbath it's so simple but effective. That guitar looks pretty nice by the way.
> 
> I know I keep harping on this but you should find a drummer and bassist to jam with. Do that for two hours once a week and I guarantee you that you will become so much better in a short time. You'll learn more in those first two hours than you have learned. It's also very hard to learn rhythm without some drums that will get you nice and steady. You must know someone who plays and likes to get high?



everyone's a guitar hero.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

i had to cut the intro and part of the end. it was to long. YouTube - cut version


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 1, 2007)

nice seems like you got all the notes down....now just play along with it on the stereo and get the timing down and your done!


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

Get a small somewhat band started or another guitarist and a drummer atleast. When you jam together you learn alot about timing and rhythm the drummers and bass help with your timming, tempo and all that jazz.

Let me know when you can play Sweet Child O' Mine on guitar decent cause u and me will jam it on guitar and ill have my bass player and drummer in the background and well pass the bong around ( best way to begin, end and just in the midle of songs)


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2007)

hahahahaha YouTube - open E


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 15, 2007)

Love it. I like to sometimes just chug away on that open as well. Another thing you might enjoy is drop d tuning. If you don't know it's when you tune your low E down 2 steps to a D, then you can just bar the first 3 strings and it creates a power chord. chuging on that is fun too. Just don't get too used to it or you will never learn the proper way lol. I've seen some kids that don't know a standard power chord, cause they listen to the new metal and tune down to drop D, or C, or lower yet!!! I would like to get one of my guitars setup up for zack wild strings and low tuning. those strings are nearly the size of bass strings. ROCK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

